# WARNING:CUTE KITTEN PICS....



## speciespython (Aug 9, 2005)

i took some pics the other day, of my whippet Lenny, and my kitten, Nermal.
The kitten may look cute and cuddily, but the later pics show his true 'colours' (more like teeth :evil:!)

cute......  














Nermal is licking my face, yuck! (ignore the relaxed look on my face, it changed as soon as i realised what he was doing)




SPRUNG!




nermal eating the camera cord...




Nermal eating my hand....





thank you for looking...sorry about the size of the first, but i didn't have time to resize it....
laura


----------



## 'Daniel' (Aug 9, 2005)

Seems too big to be called a kitten any more.  Nice shots anyway :thumbup:


----------



## andre_gwynt (Aug 9, 2005)

I like the one were he has his eyes wide open... very nice


----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2005)

Gotta love the one attacking the camera cord.... too cute!!


----------



## sfaribault (Aug 9, 2005)

Cute, little old to be called a kitten 


Steve


----------



## speciespython (Aug 13, 2005)

thank for the replies guys,
the 'kitten' is actully the right age, but he is just a little fat (whistle, and looks around in all directrion) because someone (more whistleing) feeds him alot!

laura


----------

